# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Ραδιόφωνο nordmende Othello 56 3d

## Pappas1964

Γεια σας φίλοι.
Εχω ενα παλιό ραδιόφωνο, nordmende Othello 56 3d απο τον πατέρα μου, το οποίο πριν απο χρόνια εκανα να δουλεύει παλι.
Τωρα αποφάσισα να αλλάξω τους χάρτινους πυκνωτές χωρίς να εχουν θέμα.
Ωσπου έπεσα σε αυτό εδώ
IMG_20200508_130217.jpg
Με τι μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω αυτόν τον πυκνωτή;
Τα στοιχεία ειναι 0.01μf +10MΩ 250V
ΠΡΟΣΕΞΤΕ το τριτο πόδι
Ευχαριστώ πολύ, όλους.

----------

mikemtb73 (09-05-20)

----------


## gep58

Με το ωμόμετρο μέτρα μεταξύ 1 και 3 για να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι σωστή η αρίθμηση που δίνω. Πρέπει να βρεις ~10Μ τιμή ενώ μεταξύ 1-2 και 2-3 ανοικτό κύκλωμα (άπειρη ένδειξη). Μετά πάρε έναν πυκνωτή 0,01μ/250V και μια αντίσταση 10Μ σύνδεσέ τα όπως στην εικόνα κι έπειτα όλο το δικτύωμα στο κύκλωμα αφού θέλεις να αλλάξεις το εξάρτημα..

C97-R57-vert.jpg

----------

manolo (09-05-20)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Ο πυκνωτής είναι 10nf χάρτου,τι θα βάλεις για αντικατάσταση είναι σε κύκλωμα R-C,σε ποια βαθμίδα είναι στο ραδιόφωνο;

----------

